# Can We Develop Merit List For Bahria



## hasanfarah (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, this is difficult. However, if everybody of us can add to it, it is possible. Would request everybody to place their breakup and aggregate to get an overall idea as how it is going?
My aggregate is 65.3%. Matric score are 10%of percentage in matric, Inter score are 40% of inter percentage and test score are 50% of test percentage (as can be checked from answer sheet available at NTS web site). Mines are Matric 7.9 (79%), Inter 28,4 (71%), test 29(58%), Hence, total is 65.3.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

aggregate 72.7%


----------



## iqra6500 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, you can develop merit list for Bahria.


----------



## hasanfarah (Oct 15, 2014)

SO please provide your aggregate and breakup


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

my merit is 73,,


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

any news about bahria?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

guys is 50 50 boys and girls seat system is applied at dow and sindh med college? some say it is, some say it isnt


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Someone told me it mostly closes at 75%  not sure how authentic this is


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> Someone told me it mostly closes at 75%  not sure how authentic this is


What sources does that someone have? Is he a student or administrator or something?

I don't think you can find the closing percentage for bahria since the university itself does not release percentages for its students, so it really isn't possible. Take a look at the merit list of 2013;

Bahria University Medical and Dental College (BUMDC) - Merit List 2013 | DHA Today

There is no percentages mentioned, so it would be pretty impossible to know at what percentage it closed, no?

I know the first merit no. holder of that list, He got 84% on his entrance test at bahria.


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> Someone told me it mostly closes at 75%  not sure how authentic this is


its not possible, sine jsmu closes at 78 itself and its a gov univ.. bahria is more likely gonna be in 60s.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

I hope so. Like I said I ot sure how authentic this information is


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> its not possible, sine jsmu closes at 78 itself and its a gov univ.. bahria is more likely gonna be in 60s.


jsmu closes at 68*


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> I hope so. Like I said I ot sure how authentic this information is


is seat system in dmc and smc 50 50 boys girls applied?


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

No idea


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

I read on bumdc fb page a comment saying it closed at 76% last year


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

*Ghdf*



hasanfarah said:


> SO please provide your aggregate and breakup


71.5! is it an authentic news that the final merit list will b declared on 23rd oct?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> 71.5! is it an authentic news that the final merit list will b declared on 23rd oct?


Yes, it will be announced tomorrow.

Also, is Bahria your first choice?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> 71.5! is it an authentic news that the final merit list will b declared on 23rd oct?


BUMDC cannot close at 71 as jsmu is closing near 71,,,,n keeping in view the marks of fsc this year,, it would go down in 60s . thats for sure............. any one of federal board? u can check them that how tough it was to get over 75 % in 2nd yr.

- - - Updated - - -



xyz1 said:


> I read on bumdc fb page a comment saying it closed at 76% last year


can u direct me to that fb page? thats not possible cause i got few friend in bumdc of batch 2014 to 2018 and they say merit close at 67
.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

blamonster said:


> Yes, it will be announced tomorrow.
> 
> Also, is Bahria your first choice?


not really! i gave the test just to experience what type of questions r asked.neither did i prepare for it rather gave the test half sleeping literally!


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

i heard they are going to increase girls seats in bumdc?? is that true? oh god no..


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> i heard they are going to increase girls seats in bumdc?? is that true? oh god no..


Where on earth did you hear that?

- - - Updated - - -



Saad Bashir said:


> BUMDC cannot close at 71 as jsmu is closing near 71,,,,n keeping in view the marks of fsc this year,, it would go down in 60s . thats for sure............. any one of federal board? u can check them that how tough it was to get over 75 % in 2nd yr.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I have 67.75... Oh God. :bag:


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

The question is does the MBBS merit close at 67% or BDS


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

why is the list late!:?

- - - Updated - - -



Saad Bashir said:


> i heard they are going to increase girls seats in bumdc?? is that true? oh god no..


no idea!


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

I heard they want to confirm about 50-50 wala quota thing from PMDC


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> I heard they want to confirm about 50-50 wala quota thing from PMDC


may b but its irritating to wait


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> I heard they want to confirm about 50-50 wala quota thing from PMDC


Please do so and then give me admission.


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> Please do so and then give me admission.


expecting at 50 50 boys girl seat system?

- - - Updated - - -



maryyumnasr said:


> why is the list late!:?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


they r confirming to equal the seats as said by pmdc

- - - Updated - - -

guys smc closing at 70,, relax bumdc will close at below 70 or 65 at least..... keep calm and wait.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> expecting at 50 50 boys girl seat system?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


They are going towards 50-50?

Do i have good chances with 67.75%?

Tell me how you know of this so i can put my mind to ease!


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> They are going towards 50-50?
> 
> Do i have good chances with 67.75%?
> 
> Tell me how you know of this so i can put my mind to ease!


i think u have cause smc gonna close at 70, so bahria gonna be at 65. and if the seats gets 50 50t then u have more than a chance. what makes bahria ur first choice?

- - - Updated - - -

is there negative marking in bahria test?


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Guys do students from bumdc go for electives during 4th/5th year? Also is there a trend of students giving USLME exams after graduation? Also how is the crowd?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> i think u have cause smc gonna close at 70, so bahria gonna be at 65. and if the seats gets 50 50t then u have more than a chance. what makes bahria ur first choice?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> is there negative marking in bahria test?


The fact that it is 5 minutes away from my Home. 

There was no negative marking.

- - - Updated - - -



xyz1 said:


> Guys do students from bumdc go for electives during 4th/5th year? Also is there a trend of students giving USLME exams after graduation? Also how is the crowd?


Bahria's first batch just came out this year... so no.. no student from bahria has given the USMLE.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

blamonster said:


> The fact that it is 5 minutes away from my Home.
> 
> There was no negative marking.
> 
> ...


And what about the electives?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

whats the expectation of merit ,,, if seat is 50 50 and if it is not?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> whats the expectation of merit ,,, if seat is 50 50 and if it is not?


You're the one saying below 70 and now you're asking.. O_O

I don't think 50-50 will be applied, it was getting applied before, but now the lahore high court has taken notice.. and the judge in-charge of the hearing is a female judge.


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> You're the one saying below 70 and now you're asking.. O_O
> 
> I don't think 50-50 will be applied, it was getting applied before, but now the lahore high court has taken notice.. and the judge in-charge of the hearing is a female judge.


lol i was just trying to know ur opinions and yes that is a good point,, female judge,,damn,, but she might have a son who is in pre medical... u can only hope,, ha ha.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> lol i was just trying to know ur opinions and yes that is a good point,, female judge,,damn,, but she might have a son who is in pre medical... u can only hope,, ha ha.


i dont think the judje is gonna b biased!


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so scared. I don't know if ill gt selected with 72.7%  I don't know if its enough


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> I'm so scared. I don't know if ill gt selected with 72.7%  I don't know if its enough


its enough for bahria!


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Guys a little help please. Is liaquat national hospital an medical college private or public? Also how high is their merit? Any idea at hay percentage it closes generally?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> Guys a little help please. Is liaquat national hospital an medical college private or public? Also how high is their merit? Any idea at hay percentage it closes generally?


Private, admission is very simple there. Pay the fees, get in.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Blamonster are you telling indirectly that it's not a good college?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> Blamonster are you telling indirectly that it's not a good college?


My brother studied from there. It is good.

Admission is easy for the following reasons:

1) It is private.
2) It's admissions start at the very end, after admissions of every other college, so usually people who afford and pay for private are already admitted into other unis, like Ziauddin, also public sector unis. 

So getting into it is pretty easy, it is a good college though, soon to be its own university.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh okay. That's great!!


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> Oh okay. That's great!!


Which is the higher choice for you? Bahria or liaquat?


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

blamonster said:


> Which is the higher choice for you? Bahria or liaquat?


I'm not sure right now. I'll have to ask advice from ssome experienced people and then take a descision about which one is worth going. What are your choices?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> I'm not sure right now. I'll have to ask advice from ssome experienced people and then take a descision about which one is worth going. What are your choices?


where is this liaqat medcal college?


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

You should check their website for exact info. It's in Karachi thou!


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> where is this liaqat medcal college?


It is next to aga khan hospital.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Any information when will they put up the list? -_-


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

They said this week, so probably 29th, or perhaps after DOW list comes out? So after 31st?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

blamonster said:


> They said this week, so probably 29th, or perhaps after DOW list comes out? So after 31st?


u r saying this about liaqat or bumdc?


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

It's coming out today. Their fb page says it so

- - - Updated - - -



maryyumnasr said:


> u r saying this about liaqat or bumdc?


Bumdc


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> It's coming out today. Their fb page says it so
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


o wow!time?????????


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Don't know but it just says to keep checking their website


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> Don't know but it just says to keep checking their website


hey i just made a call at bumdc.the receptionist there said list will b given two days later at around 5 pm.best ov luck!

- - - Updated - -


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Does that mean not today?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> Does that mean not today?


yup!
but cant rely on what they said because they were wrong the last time when they said it will b given on 23rd at 5 pm!


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

when the bahria resuolt coming inn?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> It's coming out today. Their fb page says it so
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Their fb page said 31st T_T

Ideally, it should come after DOW result.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Guys so I'm in first 200 in MBBS list . Does that mean I'm officially in?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Where did you get the merit list, link me please, PLEASE.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

blamonster said:


> Where did you get the merit list, link me please, PLEASE.


http://www.bahria.edu.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/MBBS-Merit-List-2014-revised.pdf


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> Guys so I'm in first 200 in MBBS list . Does that mean I'm officially in?


Yeah you're in bahria. Also, please don't pay them, I want to get admission there.


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> Guys so I'm in first 200 in MBBS list . Does that mean I'm officially in?


what? merit list aa gai? ofcourse,, they choose 400 for interview,, i think.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Will you guys be paying bahria?


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

What I don't understand is that there are two seperate list for MBBS and BDS. Does that mean 400 from each? Wait BDS list contains only 117 I think. I don't get what they mean by first four hundered. They also said first two hundered confirmed for admission. I'm above 150 but below 200 in MBBS does that mean I'm in 200? Like I'm in? These are the two lists.
http://www.bahria.edu.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/MBBS-Merit-List-2014-revised.pdf
http://www.bahria.edu.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/BDS-Merit-List-2014-revised-.pdf


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

am at 580,, any chance? 

- - - Updated - - -

u going in bahria?

- - - Updated - - -



xyz1 said:


> What I don't understand is that there are two seperate list for MBBS and BDS. Does that mean 400 from each? Wait BDS list contains only 117 I think. I don't get what they mean by first four hundered. They also said first two hundered confirmed for admission. I'm above 150 but below 200 in MBBS does that mean I'm in 200? Like I'm in? These are the two lists.
> http://www.bahria.edu.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/MBBS-Merit-List-2014-revised.pdf
> http://www.bahria.edu.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/BDS-Merit-List-2014-revised-.pdf


u are in,,, u going for bahria?

- - - Updated - - -

how many students could drop out? can 179 drop out?:?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> am at 580,, any chance?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


You need 480 students to drop out to get in.


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> You need 480 students to drop out to get in.


no,, i am talking about getting to interview,, will see what happens next,,,, whats ur num?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> no,, i am talking about getting to interview,, will see what happens next,,,, whats ur num?


440

- - - Updated - - -



xyz1 said:


> What I don't understand is that there are two seperate list for MBBS and BDS. Does that mean 400 from each? Wait BDS list contains only 117 I think. I don't get what they mean by first four hundered. They also said first two hundered confirmed for admission. I'm above 150 but below 200 in MBBS does that mean I'm in 200? Like I'm in? These are the two lists.
> http://www.bahria.edu.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/MBBS-Merit-List-2014-revised.pdf
> http://www.bahria.edu.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/BDS-Merit-List-2014-revised-.pdf


Will you be paying bahria though?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> 440 ur selected,,, i mean for interview,,, clearly top 150 have % more than 84 so they will go to better univ. then some may not dur to financial difff, then there r those who just wanted to give the test like maryam above in this post,,, so there could be many factors and depends upon luck,..
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


lol


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Hmm, you think i will be called for interview?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

i m at 242! is it true that first two seats are free?

- - - Updated - - -

hey! there is another list coming up for quota,see told u guys there is a quota for navy only!

- - - Updated - - -

well i am going only if am gonna come first or second in the quota list otherwise not cause i have better options then to go in a private med college so still have to wait for it .its coming on 6 nov.anyone of u have applied?if i leave u may go at my place for interview BLAMONSTER lolzzzzzzzz:roll:


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> i m at 242! is it true that first two seats are free?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


The two lists are the same, they must have made a mistake and re-uploaded it or something.

Also, You have gotten admission in home city? Then please don't go to bahria.


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> The two lists are the same, they must have made a mistake and re-uploaded it or something.
> 
> Also, You have gotten admission in home city? Then please don't go to bahria.


relax man,, even i am thinking about being called for interview,, most people dont go for bahria,, many will drop out like last year almost 200 drops out... chill out ur r sure for interview,,


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> relax man,, even i am thinking about being called for interview,, most people dont go for bahria,, many will drop out like last year almost 200 drops out... chill out ur r sure for interview,,


I think more than 200 should drop out, there is KMDC SMC and DOW, which most of the students should opt for, the problem is the people from outside karachi, whether they will opt for it or not.

See that muhammad faraz guy at the start? He has topped KMC and Dow, i think his dow marks are 88.5


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

blamonster said:


> The two lists are the same, they must have made a mistake and re-uploaded it or something.
> 
> Also, You have gotten admission in home city? Then please don't go to bahria.


no i m taiking about the list which hasn,t come yet its gonna b for first 10 seats which are reserved for navy personals wards.m hoping to b included in that if not in top two i have no interest in joining bumdc caz karachi is far away from my native city.ill leave otherwise.

- - - Updated - - -

i didnt get admission in my home city but am gonna repeat if not bahria.

- - - Updated - - -

what about u guys?

- - - Updated - - -



Saad Bashir said:


> relax man,, even i am thinking about being called for interview,, most people dont go for bahria,, many will drop out like last year almost 200 drops out... chill out ur r sure for interview,,


why is ur aggregate 66.....something in the list u said its 73 something.are u not gonna claim?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> no i m taiking about the list which hasn,t come yet its gonna b for first 10 seats which are reserved for navy personals wards.m hoping to b included in that if not in top two i have no interest in joining bumdc caz karachi is far away from my native city.ill leave otherwise.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


 MOHAMMAD ARMAGHAN FAROOQ DAR is from the Navy aswell, so he is no.1.

Why no.2 though? You should go there if you get in the navy quota.

Do you know anyone else from your home city who gave the bahria test and made it? Are they going to join aswell?

I got into ZU, which i am not going to. Too bad i flunked my NTS so i can't go to DOW. KMDC is a good option if i get in on merit or self finance, the other option that is left is liaquat, which i should be able to get into.

Bahria is my first choice however, since it is 5 minutes away from my home. I can walk there every day.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

blamonster said:


> MOHAMMAD ARMAGHAN FAROOQ DAR is from the Navy aswell, so he is no.1.
> 
> Why no.2 though? You should go there if you get in the navy quota.
> 
> ...


well no 2 because its free for first two and 50 percent for next eight and i dont consider it a very wise decision to go this far to study in a private medical college.so ill leave because i have better options here.and nobody in my home city came on the list as far as i know and i dont think nobody would go too far unless its free because there are better private colleges in punjab which are preferred ed by students here! so so many are gonna drop ur chances are open!and how do u know that guy is from navy???????????


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Guys please be honest. Tell me all the plus and minus point of bumdc? Does it have a good reputation? Please be honest ill find out one way or the other anyway


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> Guys please be honest. Tell me all the plus and minus point of bumdc? Does it have a good reputation? Please be honest ill find out one way or the other anyway


its first batch came out this year! but its a good college for sure!


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> I think more than 200 should drop out, there is KMDC SMC and DOW, which most of the students should opt for, the problem is the people from outside karachi, whether they will opt for it or not.
> 
> See that muhammad faraz guy at the start? He has topped KMC and Dow, i think his dow marks are 88.5


one has been drop then,, yay,, many more will drop cause they got % more than 85 in fsc,, they will be crazy to go for bahria,,


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> one has been drop then,, yay,, many more will drop cause they got % more than 85 in fsc,, they will be crazy to go for bahria,,


what are ur other options?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> no i m taiking about the list which hasn,t come yet its gonna b for first 10 seats which are reserved for navy personals wards.m hoping to b included in that if not in top two i have no interest in joining bumdc caz karachi is far away from my native city.ill leave otherwise.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


 i calculated on basis of science subject marks of fsc,, like dow and smc does,, so it was above 70,, no, not gonna claim to get into bahria,, inshallah will be dow or jsmu,, bahria is just an option,,:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



maryyumnasr said:


> what are ur other options?


AMC,, dow , jsmu, didnt go for shifa,, fumc,, baqai,, liaquat,,

- - - Updated - - -



maryyumnasr said:


> no i m taiking about the list which hasn,t come yet its gonna b for first 10 seats which are reserved for navy personals wards.m hoping to b included in that if not in top two i have no interest in joining bumdc caz karachi is far away from my native city.ill leave otherwise.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


it was cause i calculated on basis of science subject mrks in fsc,, like in dow and jsmu but it wasnt like that,, claiming is useless ,, bahria is just an option,, always good to have options.:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



maryyumnasr said:


> no i m taiking about the list which hasn,t come yet its gonna b for first 10 seats which are reserved for navy personals wards.m hoping to b included in that if not in top two i have no interest in joining bumdc caz karachi is far away from my native city.ill leave otherwise.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


it was cause i calculated on basis of science subject mrks in fsc,, like in dow and jsmu but it wasnt like that,, claiming is useless ,, bahria is just an option,, always good to have options.:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

sorry posted thrice,, this things crazy,,:?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> i calculated on basis of science subject marks of fsc,, like dow and smc does,, so it was above 70,, no, not gonna claim to get into bahria,, inshallah will be dow or jsmu,, bahria is just an option,,:thumbsup:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Only dow and jsmu use the science subjects method, otherwise everyone else follows the equivalency marks.

I would suggest not opting for baqai even as an option, The .. situation there is very bad, from a medical student perspective.


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> Only dow and jsmu use the science subjects method, otherwise everyone else follows the equivalency marks.
> 
> I would suggest not opting for baqai even as an option, The .. situation there is very bad, from a medical student perspective.


i couldnt agree more with you,, baqai is the worst,,,lousy campus and everything.... just giving the test..


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> i calculated on basis of science subject marks of fsc,, like dow and smc does,, so it was above 70,, no, not gonna claim to get into bahria,, inshallah will be dow or jsmu,, bahria is just an option,,:thumbsup:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


lolzzzzzzz!

- - - Updated - - -



blamonster said:


> MOHAMMAD ARMAGHAN FAROOQ DAR is from the Navy aswell, so he is no.1.
> 
> Why no.2 though? You should go there if you get in the navy quota.
> 
> ...


how do u know this* mohd armaghan dar* is from navy?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> lolzzzzzzz!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> how do u know this* mohd armaghan dar* is from navy?


I know people. 

I would say not to repeat a year. Didn't you get admission in private colleges in your home city?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

blamonster said:


> I know people.
> 
> I would say not to repeat a year. Didn't you get admission in private colleges in your home city?


i got in continental lahore but its reputation is vague.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> i got in continental lahore but its reputation is vague.


If it is cheap you might as well study there for 1 year.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

blamonster said:


> If it is cheap you might as well study there for 1 year.


hmm! i think ur right but cant focus properly this way on next years exam.i am planing to prepare in a relaxed mood the whole year


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> If it is cheap you might as well study there for 1 year.


LOL , maryam ,, he is trying very hard to convince everyone not to go for bumdc,, no offense blamonster,, u will get in inshallah,,,,,,,,,,,,,, by the way when is second merit list coming inn?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> LOL , maryam ,, he is trying very hard to convince everyone not to go for bumdc,, no offense blamonster,, u will get in inshallah,,,,,,,,,,,,,, by the way when is second merit list coming inn?


lol that is what i was wondering why he is giving unappreciated suggestions!

- - - Updated - - -



Saad Bashir said:


> LOL , maryam ,, he is trying very hard to convince everyone not to go for bumdc,, no offense blamonster,, u will get in inshallah,,,,,,,,,,,,,, by the way when is second merit list coming inn?


the second list will come on 6th nov!


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> LOL , maryam ,, he is trying very hard to convince everyone not to go for bumdc,, no offense blamonster,, u will get in inshallah,,,,,,,,,,,,,, by the way when is second merit list coming inn?


I already suggested to her to go for bumdc even if she is not in the navy quota. She didn't want to go for that, so then i suggested she can take admission in her local college.

I also told her not to repeat a year, that means taking admission to bumdc even if she can.

Don't misrepresent my statements T__T

- - - Updated - - -



xyz1 said:


> Guys please be honest. Tell me all the plus and minus point of bumdc? Does it have a good reputation? Please be honest ill find out one way or the other anyway


Having been to the campus myself, i can tell you, the campus is splendid. My dad says it is run by the Navy so you can expect more professionalism and quality from them as compared to the other medical colleges. My brother, told me that bumdc recently brought in some very good teachers, my brother knows those teachers.

Negative points i suppose are pretty common, it is expensive ( i think 8.7 lakhs if you're coming from outside karachi ), and it is pretty new. Although that is pretty common for all private colleges.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

blamonster said:


> I already suggested to her to go for bumdc even if she is not in the navy quota. She didn't want to go for that, so then i suggested she can take admission in her local college.
> 
> I also told her not to repeat a year, that means taking admission to bumdc even if she can.
> 
> Don't misrepresent my statements T__T


oopz! guess u mind! sorryyyyyyyyyyy meant no offence!


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> lol that is what i was wondering why he is giving unappreciated suggestions!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


you should go for bumdc and if you don't want to do that, then to go for the other college you got in lahore. Sorry if that comes off as a bit snark i guess. In the end, any college you go to, majority of the effort has to be put in by you, i was suggesting you take admission this year, for 1 year, because that will also help you, not only in making it easy for when you get admission the next year, but you will also have a realistic idea about MBBS, and when you are deciding if you need to reapply, you can weigh your decision much more properly.

I didn't know about the first 2 navy seats being free, that sounds pretty awesome.

What is the second list about? The list in which the candidates that don't pay are removed?


----------



## Hassan Mirza (Jun 13, 2014)

How can we opt for a navy seat at bahria ? Like the procedure


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

blamonster said:


> I already suggested to her to go for bumdc even if she is not in the navy quota. She didn't want to go for that, so then i suggested she can take admission in her local college.
> 
> I also told her not to repeat a year, that means taking admission to bumdc even if she can.
> 
> ...


ahh that's pretty much sums up all the pros and cons. Very well described  also I e heard te teaching hospital is really good as well. A little about teaching hospital as well. Thank you


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> i heard they are going to increase girls seats in bumdc?? is that true? oh god no..


i heard it also may be it will ..


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

sorry if u mind blamonster,, relax it was just a joke,, no need to mind,, sure yea ur being fair too,, All the Best.

- - - Updated - - -



maryyumnasr said:


> lol that is what i was wondering why he is giving unappreciated suggestions!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Thks for the info,, hope some may leave the seats..

- - - Updated - - -



Zarmeen khan said:


> i heard it also may be it will ..


no, those were false rumors,, its not gonna be that,,

- - - Updated - - -



blamonster said:


> you should go for bumdc and if you don't want to do that, then to go for the other college you got in lahore. Sorry if that comes off as a bit snark i guess. In the end, any college you go to, majority of the effort has to be put in by you, i was suggesting you take admission this year, for 1 year, because that will also help you, not only in making it easy for when you get admission the next year, but you will also have a realistic idea about MBBS, and when you are deciding if you need to reapply, you can weigh your decision much more properly.
> 
> I didn't know about the first 2 navy seats being free, that sounds pretty awesome.
> 
> What is the second list about? The list in which the candidates that don't pay are removed?


yes,, those who dont reply or doesnt come for interview or doesnt deposit the fee in given time are dropeed out and the next candidate in the list acoording to merit is called for interview and all this is done before the commencement of classes.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Hassan Mirza said:


> How can we opt for a navy seat at bahria ? Like the procedure


In the form there was a classification option, Navy, PN cabinet, others and foreign. Those who came from navy backgrounds selected Navy, while civilians selected others. So they already have that information, unless a Navy background person selected civilian.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

blamonster said:


> you should go for bumdc and if you don't want to do that, then to go for the other college you got in lahore. Sorry if that comes off as a bit snark i guess. In the end, any college you go to, majority of the effort has to be put in by you, i was suggesting you take admission this year, for 1 year, because that will also help you, not only in making it easy for when you get admission the next year, but you will also have a realistic idea about MBBS, and when you are deciding if you need to reapply, you can weigh your decision much more properly.
> 
> I didn't know about the first 2 navy seats being free, that sounds pretty awesome.
> 
> What is the second list about? The list in which the candidates that don't pay are removed?


 oh!thanks anyway.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> ahh that's pretty much sums up all the pros and cons. Very well described  also I e heard te teaching hospital is really good as well. A little about teaching hospital as well. Thank you


The reputation of PNS shifa speaks for itself.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

blamonster said:


> In the form there was a classification option, Navy, PN cabinet, others and foreign. Those who came from navy backgrounds selected Navy, while civilians selected others. So they already have that information, unless a Navy background person selected civilian.


besides this u also have to send a form to navy headquaters.procedure is a little complicated!


----------



## Hassan Mirza (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank u for the info . On the merit list for MBBS i had my name with in 50 any idea by when will they take the interviews or did any one receive the interview letter ???


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Hassan Mirza said:


> Thank u for the info . On the merit list for MBBS i had my name with in 50 any idea by when will they take the interviews or did any one receive the interview letter ???


You're applying on Navy seat? Also, people haven't received the interview letter/call yet.


----------



## Hassan Mirza (Jun 13, 2014)

Na not applied for navy seat. I had selected 'other' option on the form as no navy background at all


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Hassan Mirza said:


> Na not applied for navy seat. I had selected 'other' option on the form as no navy background at all


if u wanted to apply for navy thing u should have done it before caz forms have been sent fron naval headquarters to bumdc procedure is over.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Hassan Mirza said:


> Na not applied for navy seat. I had selected 'other' option on the form as no navy background at all


What is your dow aggregate coming to? Curious here.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Hassan Mirza said:


> Na not applied for navy seat. I had selected 'other' option on the form as no navy background at all


whats ur number in the list!


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> whats ur number in the list!


I am guessing he is Mohammad hassan mirza, no. 11 on the list.


----------



## Hassan Mirza (Jun 13, 2014)

blamonster said:


> I am guessing he is Mohammad hassan mirza, no. 11 on the list.


Yup u are right I am on no.11


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Hassan Mirza said:


> Yup u are right I am on no.11


wow good score! so are u gonna take admission here?


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Guys i still haven't received my interview call letter yet :/


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> Guys i still haven't received my interview call letter yet :/


Bahria is your first choice?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

guys when is the second merit list coming?? anyone deciding not to go for bahria?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> guys when is the second merit list coming?? anyone deciding not to go for bahria?


The Interviews are on 11th for the first people I think.


----------



## DoctorPink (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey y'all. I've my interview for bumdc this week. Allhumdulilah ^-^ Can anyone help me out with the type of questions they ask? I desperately need to know. 
Also, last year's merit list closed after #350 so many of you still have a chance. Have faith in the Al-Mighty and don't lose hope. 
Good luck


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

DoctorPink said:


> Hey y'all. I've my interview for bumdc this week. Allhumdulilah ^-^ Can anyone help me out with the type of questions they ask? I desperately need to know.
> Also, last year's merit list closed after #350 so many of you still have a chance. Have faith in the Al-Mighty and don't lose hope.
> Good luck


- Which school
- Which college
- Why medicine
- Why bahria

That's what they asked my friend.

Also, You just told me that NOW? Right after i agreed to pay Zia. Wowwwww


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

Guys I got in Baqai,, Should i go for it?:?

- - - Updated - - -

also when is the second merit list coming in?? they says 72 students have beeen selected??

- - - Updated - - -

is baqai better or bahria?


----------



## DoctorPink (Jul 4, 2013)

Saad Bashir said:


> Guys I got in Baqai,, Should i go for it?:?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Bahria ofcourse.

- - - Updated - - -



blamonster said:


> - Which school
> - Which college
> - Why medicine
> - Why bahria
> ...


I read your post after the interview, thanks anyway 
And sorry about that. Have a good time at ZU


----------



## Hassan Mirza (Jun 13, 2014)

Does any one know the confirm date of Orientation and Commencement of classes ??


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

I think somebody should make a Facebook Group. That way we can know and connect with classmates.


----------



## Hassan Mirza (Jun 13, 2014)

Thats really a good idea


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> I think somebody should make a Facebook Group. That way we can know and connect with classmates.


so u guys are surely joining it evryone here seems to b settled in some boat but m not baing able to decide anything.i got scholarship in bumdc but should i join or repeat next year as bumdc is far from my home city its being hard to decide  !


----------



## MuhammadUsman (Sep 6, 2014)

Aoa,
so is there anyone going to BUMDC who is not from Karachi? I need help on the hostel thing.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

I think there should be a Facebook groupby now. It'll be a lot convieneit


----------



## Hassan Mirza (Jun 13, 2014)

> I think there should be a Facebook groupby now. It'll be a lot convieneit


Go ahead and make one and give us the link here


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Lol someone should make it... I'm just gonna wait till someone makes one.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

I got the call also. Thrice.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

How strong is the clinical side of bumdc? It matters a lot


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> How strong is the clinical side of bumdc? It matters a lot


its great!


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Maryyum are you joining bumdc?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

no not caz i prefer repeating to going this far to karachi for study!best of luck to u all!


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/758881474194321?view=group
so this is the group . Join and spread the word.

- - - Updated - - -



blamonster said:


> I got the call also. Thrice.


So you're joining?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/758881474194321?view=group
> so this is the group . Join and spread the word.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Got the call too late, I already paid ZU.

- - - Updated - - -



maryyumnasr said:


> so u guys are surely joining it evryone here seems to b settled in some boat but m not baing able to decide anything.i got scholarship in bumdc but should i join or repeat next year as bumdc is far from my home city its being hard to decide  !


If you got scholarship in bumdc then you should definitely join. Think about it this way, you're getting a scholarship so you're not going to be paying much, you can basically get the experience and everything, next year, if you feel you are getting too homesick or something, you can apply to punjab universities and shift back to lahore.


----------

